# Xmas gifts?



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know this is slightly premature but can anyone tell me whether, in NZ, it's the norm for the kiddies to get the kindy teachers a little Xmas pressie??
It's our 1st Xmas here and don't want to either buy when it's not expected or not buy when it is ))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## NaeTeaspoon (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi. Any gifts are generally very small - quite often home baking or chocolates is the norm.
Well done on being prepared though!


----------

